# Different Colors of Makita Cordless



## DuMass

Is there a difference between the black & white Makita cordless drills and their more traditional black & blue colored models? 
I see they both have Lithium batteries, but is one type more heavy-duty than the other? 
I don't seem to be able to find anything relating to this on the Makita site.

TKS


----------



## TNTRenovate

Looks like the blue comes with the 3Ah battery and the white with the 1.5Ah battery. However the white can accept the 3Ah battery.

And this is why you can typically purchase the white drills on special buys. The batteries are half as powerful.


----------



## angus242

I believe the drills are the same. The colors differentiate the batteries they come with. The white drills come with 1.5ah batteries and the darker ones come with 3.0ah batteries. 

I believe you can "upgrade" the white drills and use the 3.0ah batteries with them. Not sure about vice versa. 

The 1.5ah batteries charge in 15 minutes. The 3.0ah are 30 minutes.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Is there an echo in here...in here...in here.........:laughing:


----------



## angus242

Perhaps....but two people that obviously type at different speeds. My 2 finger typing method is legendary. :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

angus242 said:


> Perhaps....but two people that obviously type at different speeds. My 2 finger typing method is legendary. :laughing:


You are a poker! Two fingered Typist!

No worries, I spent 5 years behind a computer working as a field tech trainer and product specialist. Typing became second nature.


----------



## angus242

TNTSERVICES said:


> You are a poker! Two fingered Typist!
> 
> No worries, I spent 5 years behind a computer working as a field tech trainer and product specialist. Typing became second nature.


Sad thing, I was an IT Director for 6 years. When I start getting carried away, I sometimes can get 4 fingers working.


----------



## TNTRenovate

angus242 said:


> Sad thing, I was an IT Director for 6 years. When I start getting carried away, I sometimes can get 4 fingers working.


Keith Stone IT Director...Never would have guessed.


----------



## On The Rock

I found out after I bought the "Shamu" drill that the batteries are not compatible. Then called and talked with a Makita rep who verified they are not compatible. With him on the phone, I asked if I cut away this little plastic tab, would it work? He puts me on hold, comes back and says that I'll void the warranty if I do that. I said thanks and goodbye, hung up, and removed the tab. No problems.

That was about 2 years ago. I checked just now, and I can't even tell or remember where the tab was, but I think it was on the blue tools' underside near the track that the batteries slide into. At least, that was how I made my models for my hammerdrill, circ saw, sawzall, etc. compatible. Not sure if Makita made them more tamperproof since then.

If you apply some cause-and-effect sleuthing around the battery connection, you should be able to figure it out....


----------



## On The Rock

OK, the tab to be removed is definitely on the blue tools. Maybe I'll post a pic of the two batteries together to show the different tracks.

Oh, with the 1.5 Ahr batteries, the belt hook doesn't allow the tool to stand up like with the 3.0 Ahr batteries. Not a big deal for me, since I mostly use the 3.0 Ahr batts. The little ones are backups if both the big ones run out of juice....


----------



## Solar Control

DuMass said:


> Is there a difference between the black & white Makita cordless drills and their more traditional black & blue colored models?
> I see they both have Lithium batteries, but is one type more heavy-duty than the other?
> I don't seem to be able to find anything relating to this on the Makita site.
> 
> TKS


Depending on the particular tool, there are differences. You can compare the BTD142 with the BTD144 or BTD141. Whether the difference is significant to you and worth paying the premium is your call. If you're looking at purchasing a kit look at the included tool models' numbers exactly. 

eg. If you compare the BDF452HW with the BDF452 then everything is the same except for the color and weight - the blue tool with the larger battery weighs 1/2 lb more. If you purchase through Amazon you will pay approximately $17 more for the blue color.


----------



## Rustbucket

There are a lot of differences between the black/white and blue/white. Not just the battery. The black/white is their compact line, which is designed to be light weight and, well, compact. The black/blue is their heavy duty line. Remove the battery from both and you will feel the difference in heft. 

I believe (but I'm not positive) that the gears on the black/white are plastic, while the black/blue and metal. Also, the black/blue usually comes with a hammer function.


----------



## Rustbucket

Solar Control said:


> Depending on the particular tool, there are differences. You can compare the BTD142 with the BTD144 or BTD141. Whether the difference is significant to you and worth paying the premium is your call. If you're looking at purchasing a kit look at the included tool models' numbers exactly.
> 
> eg. If you compare the BDF452HW with the BDF452 then everything is the same except for the color and weight - the blue tool with the larger battery weighs 1/2 lb more. If you purchase through Amazon you will pay approximately $17 more for the blue color.


 
Oops! looks like I stand corrected. I should have read your post first. In this instance they look identical. I still think that you can get heavier duty in black/blue that you can in black/white. I guess it's not the color, but the model numbers and specs you need to look at.


----------



## angus242

I was speaking of kits. I know Makita offers a brushless impact that only comes with a 3.0ah battery.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Solar Control said:


> Depending on the particular tool, there are differences. You can compare the BTD142 with the BTD144 or BTD141. Whether the difference is significant to you and worth paying the premium is your call. If you're looking at purchasing a kit look at the included tool models' numbers exactly.
> 
> eg. If you compare the BDF452HW with the BDF452 then everything is the same except for the color and weight - the blue tool with the larger battery weighs 1/2 lb more. If you purchase through Amazon you will pay approximately $17 more for the blue color.


I would tend to agree. The 144 offers a nice little drill:

The 144 has a much better motor (brush-less, giving 20% more battery life), speed selection (soft, medium and high), 140 more pounds of torque (10% more powerful) , 200 more impacts and 300 more RPM per minute (6% more impacts and 12% faster).

But the 142, on average is $130-$150 less, I would go with the 142, if I were to buy Maskita, which I don't. That's for another thread.

But back to the topic, it seems that the only consistent difference in the color is the battery amp hours. 1.5 amps for an hour and 3.0 amps for an hour. Which would also explain the charge time difference.

The Makita site has the breakdown diagrams and parts list of each drill.


----------



## jiffy

Rustbucket said:


> There are a lot of differences between the black/white and blue/white. Not just the battery. The black/white is their compact line, which is designed to be light weight and, well, compact. The black/blue is their heavy duty line. Remove the battery from both and you will feel the difference in heft.
> 
> I believe (but I'm not positive) that the gears on the black/white are plastic, while the black/blue and metal. Also, the black/blue usually comes with a hammer function.



Tools are exactly the same in make, gears are not plastic any either tool. 

The only difference is the battery. This is just run time not power.


----------



## tcleve4911

jiffy said:


> Tools are exactly the same in make, gears are not plastic any either tool.
> 
> The only difference is the battery. This is just run time not power.


are you sure????.....
How do you know this................:blink:


----------



## TNTRenovate

jiffy said:


> Tools are exactly the same in make, gears are not plastic any either tool.
> 
> The only difference is the battery. This is just run time not power.


Jiffy, it depends on the tool you are referencing. Some of the tools are different, like the impacts. Not only are the batteries different but the tools are different as well.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Finger pointers.


----------



## jiffy

TNTSERVICES said:


> Jiffy, it depends on the tool you are referencing. Some of the tools are different, like the impacts. Not only are the batteries different but the tools are different as well.



The tools are identical, for sure. Open them up for yourself and see. I have done so and they are the same. I also talked to the rep at a tool show and they said they were the same tool different batteries...not that you have to believe them.


----------



## angus242

Wonder what the difference in specs mean then?

BTD141: 1330 in lb
BTD142: 1280 in lb


----------



## TNTRenovate

jiffy said:


> The tools are identical, for sure. Open them up for yourself and see. I have done so and they are the same. I also talked to the rep at a tool show and they said they were the same tool different batteries...not that you have to believe them.


Jiffy, the impacts are not the same. This is fact. I don't have to open them. Go to Makitas website and look up model 144 and 142. One is white and one is blue. The blue one has much better specs, has a brush-less motor and three speed power control. They are not identical. :blink:

Here are the breakdowns. You tell me now what is fact and what is fiction.















As for the 141 and 142 differences:

1) No belt clip on the 142:no:
2) The sleeve:blink:
3) The bumper:blink:
4) The hammer:blink:
5) The case cover:blink:
6) The anvil:blink:
7) The carbon brush:blink:
8) and the light circuit:blink:

These are all different parts. So Jiffy, I hate to say, the tools are not identical for sure! :no:


----------



## TNTRenovate

angus242 said:


> Wonder what the difference in specs mean then?
> 
> BTD141: 1330 in lb
> BTD142: 1280 in lb


I am thinking it's due to the anvil, sleeve and hammer being different. But that is just a guess and not "for sure".


----------



## angus242

This is so confusing :blink:

OK, let it be known the BTD144 _*IS*_ completely different. There is no doubt about that.

However, the controversy is with there 2 models:
BTD141 & BTD142.

The 141 is blue and black and comes with a 3.0aH battery.
The 142 is white and black and comes with a 1.5aH battery.

Looking at their parts lists, most of the internals _are _identical. However, there are a _few _different part numbers listed. Very few.

I would say they seem to be almost the same, enough so that I don't think either one is more heavy duty.


----------



## TNTRenovate

angus242 said:


> This is so confusing :blink:
> 
> OK, let it be known the BTD144 _*IS*_ completely different. There is no doubt about that.
> 
> However, the controversy is with there 2 models:
> BTD141 & BTD142.
> 
> The 141 is blue and black and comes with a 3.0aH battery.
> The 142 is white and black and comes with a 1.5aH battery.
> 
> Looking at their parts lists, most of the internals _are _identical. However, there are a _few _different part numbers listed. Very few.
> 
> I would say they seem to be almost the same, enough so that I don't think either one is more heavy duty.


I would agree with that, however there is a reason for the different parts. I just wish I knew what it was. And being that the few parts that are different are parts that would effect performance, it doesn't seem enough to warrant the classification of heavy duty.


----------



## angus242

TNTSERVICES said:


> I would agree with that, however there is a reason for the different parts. I just wish I knew what it was. And being that the few parts that are different are parts that would effect performance, it doesn't seem enough to warrant the classification of heavy duty.


I agree. Especially since the hammer is the same but the anvil isn't. That's weird. 

I do love my Makita impacts but I have never heard what the difference is. I always thought the color difference was a way to differentiate which battery comes standard. I did know when I bought the 1.5aH version I could always upgrade batteries later if needed.


----------



## DuMass

Thanks for all the replies. Based on the different responses, I guess you can see why I had to ask.
At first, I thought it was similar to a B&D [orange/black] vs. Dewalt [yellow/black] type marketing arrangement. I know that a lot of people believe these tools have the same innards as well.

I don't understand Makita’s decision to make a color change to their product line without giving a clear description of what it represents. Just look at all of the confusion they have created.


----------



## Tom Struble

well... we are easily confused here:shifty:


----------



## ApgarNJ

I thought the torque specs were different on the blue to white impact drivers? I never buy the white ones. those smaller batteries won't last as long.


----------



## angus242

ApgarNJ said:


> I thought the torque specs were different on the blue to white impact drivers? I never buy the white ones. those smaller batteries won't last as long.





angus242 said:


> BTD141: 1330 in lb
> BTD142: 1280 in lb





angus242 said:


> I agree. Especially since the hammer is the same but the anvil isn't.


Dan, haven't you been playing along? :jester:


----------



## ApgarNJ

sorry, skimmed through this one earlier. I missed that info. lol


----------



## jiffy

TNTSERVICES said:


> Jiffy, the impacts are not the same. This is fact. I don't have to open them. Go to Makitas website and look up model 144 and 142. One is white and one is blue. The blue one has much better specs, has a brush-less motor and three speed power control. They are not identical. :blink:
> 
> Here are the breakdowns. You tell me now what is fact and what is fiction.
> 
> View attachment 37804
> View attachment 37805
> 
> 
> As for the 141 and 142 differences:
> 
> 1) No belt clip on the 142:no:
> 2) The sleeve:blink:
> 3) The bumper:blink:
> 4) The hammer:blink:
> 5) The case cover:blink:
> 6) The anvil:blink:
> 7) The carbon brush:blink:
> 8) and the light circuit:blink:
> 
> These are all different parts. So Jiffy, I hate to say, the tools are not identical for sure! :no:






The BTD144 is a 3 speed impact and it is brushless. This is the newest version of the Makita impact.

They may be slightly off but they are closer than you are trying to imply.

I would say the color change is a nice feature compared to Dewalt or Milwaukee. When you a buy a Dewalt or Milwuakee with a compact battery you have no idea...it is just cheaper in price. Makita has changed the color so there is no confusion and no misleading thoughts for me when I go into buy a tool.

There is no confusion unless you want there to be. The white tools have a 1.5ah battery the blue tools have a 3.0ah battery. Simple.


----------



## TNTRenovate

jiffy said:


> Wrong....
> 
> 
> The BTD144 is a 3 speed impact and it is brushless. This is the newest version of the Makita impact.
> 
> The BTD141 and the BTD142HW are the ones you would like to compare. Please compare apples to apples. They may be slightly off but they are close than you are trying to imply.
> 
> I would say the color change is a nice feature compared to Dewlat or Milwaukee. When you a buy a Dewalt or Milwuakee with a compact battery you have no idea...it is just cheaper in price. Makita has changed the color so there is no confusion and no misleading thoughts for me when I go into buy a tool.
> 
> There is no confusion unless you want there to be. The white tools have a 1.5ah battery the blue tools have a 3.0ah battery. Simple.



Jiffy, I am not going to argue this with you. I compared both the 142 and 144 because they are both 18v lio impact drivers. However, if you go back and read my post the numbered comparison is between the 141 and 142. The parts are different. As Angus pointed out so is the torque. And the torque has nothing to do with just the amp hours on the batteries. These are the facts, you can deny it, but it doesn't change it.

Sorry!


----------



## jiffy

TNTSERVICES said:


> Jiffy, I am not going to argue this with you. I compared both the 142 and 144 because they are both 18v lio impact drivers. However, if you go back and read my post the numbered comparison is between the 141 and 142. The parts are different. As Angus pointed out so is the torque. And the torque has nothing to do with just the amp hours on the batteries. These are the facts, you can deny it, but it doesn't change it.
> 
> Sorry!


I did not notice your breakdown was of the 141 and 142, sorry about that.

Like I said maybe not "Identical", but not what I would call a "cheaper" version or a "lighter duty" version like some people have implied. 50 in/lbs of torque is very little difference.


----------



## angus242

OK, I think we can be done with the back and forth here. 

We know there is a difference and it's almost insignificant. Why the two different colors? Who knows? Doesn't seem to make much sense. 

What I can say is that I own the white & black impact with the 1.5aH battery (combo kit). I have beat the absolute crap out of it and it has taken everything I can give it. It has been a very impressive tool. Personally, I see no reason to spend the extra money on the 3.0aH set. The 1.5 batteries fully charge in 15 minutes. *15!* There's no way you're gonna fully discharge a properly working battery in 15 minutes. So just have one battery charging when driving whatever it is you're driving. When the first battery dies, the other is ready to go. Put the dead one on the charger and it will be ready in 15 minutes too!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

The only difference I could figure out was the parts numbers for the different colored case and the battery it comes with. Other than that when you compare a white version of the blue tool its the same internals. The only issue is the smaller cells shouldnt be used in the larger cordless tools as the smaller cells can't supply the proper current rate. They also used to come with the SC charger and not the RC charger but that may have changed.

As an example the 1.5ah cells at C10 can only put out 15amp but the 3.0ah cells at the same C10 rate can put out 30amps. This means you will burn up the 1.5ah batteries pretty quick if you use them in the larger drills and saws.


----------



## angus242

BCConstruction said:


> The only difference I could figure out was the parts numbers for the different colored case and the battery it comes with. Other than that when you compare a white version of the blue tool its the same internals. The only issue is the smaller cells should be used in the larger cordless tools as the smaller cells can't supply the proper current rate. They also used to come with the SC charger and not the RC charger but that may have changed.



...and a _few _of the internals too.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

angus242 said:


> ...and a _few _of the internals too.


Angus you got a link to that. Curious to see what that part may be. The price of these tools are so close without battery that I would be surprised if any major part is different.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

It's ok I found them both.


----------



## Tony M

I was told that the white tools were a limited edition celebrating the however many years anniversary of Makita. In all other respects, the tools are the same.


----------



## DuMass

jiffy said:


> There is no confusion unless you want there to be. The white tools have a 1.5ah battery the blue tools have a 3.0ah battery. Simple.


 
Well, I'm glad that's settled. :laughing:

Here is a link I found from ToolBarn /Power Tool Geek back in 11/08/2006 entitled “Makita 18V Lithium-Ion Drills - White Versus Blue” when these “Shamu” tools were first added to their product lineup.
It seems to indicate that the white line is a lower price point tool for upscale DIY’ers, but not only because of the battery type.
These guys sell the tools for a living and have direct contact with Makita, so I can only assume that they know the intricacies of the product line.

http://blogs.toolbarn.com/brianm/2006/11/makita-18v-lithium-ion-drills-white-vs.html


----------



## TheToolMan

Makita White is made specifically for Home Depot. All others sell the blue.
And , that's the simple Truth.


----------



## angus242

TheToolMan said:


> Makita White is made specifically for Home Depot. All others sell the blue.
> And , that's the simple Truth.


And considering I bought the white set NOT from HD, that's not true either.


----------



## TNTRenovate

angus242 said:


> And considering I bought the white set NOT from HD, that's not true either.


Ace sells them, Northern Tool and a bunch other places.


----------



## jiffy

I have a set of both white and blue tools. I can say that both sets work really well and a professional can appreciate why there are both types of batteries and configurations.

The white drill is great when you know you are going to be doing production work and need a good drill. The light weight and 15 min charge time are hard to beat.


----------



## Moh

The BHP452 is made in both colours and there is no difference in specification


----------



## angus242

Moh said:


> The BHP452 is made in both colours and there is no difference in specification


Can you show me 1 picture of the BHP452 in white? :whistling


----------



## 65535

You got me what the difference is, the blue model makes it a point to list all metal drive train, the white doesn't didn't bother to check the parts diagram, but somebody might take a look.

The white as a HW designation on the model number, so who knows.

http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=24064

http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=26270


----------



## hammer7896

Angus on Makitas site it shows the bhp452hw


----------



## duburban

funny timing to this thread. i just ordered the bdf452. i was hoping to find the blue drill and get some smaller batteries but ended up with the kit. i don't really understand the idea between the color tools, i would much prefer one color or model, and be able to mix and match batteries. is it true i have to cut tabs to use the small batteries on the blue impacts and drills?


----------



## angus242

hammer7896 said:


> Angus on Makitas site it shows the bhp452hw


Not to be nit-picky but BHP452HW is not the same as BHP452.


----------



## duburban

angus242 said:


> Not to be nit-picky but BHP452HW is not the same as BHP452.



nit picky?.. thats the point!


----------



## siberian

I belive either battery will work on the white drill and impact, but some tools like the saw only take the 3.0


----------



## maleko

TheToolMan said:


> Makita White is made specifically for Home Depot. All others sell the blue.
> And , that's the simple Truth.


I got my WHITE one's from Wood Workers Warehouse.

Got My BLUE one from HOME DEPOT..

Can you explain that??


----------



## 65535

I would stick with the blue tools and get the compact batteries IF necessary for someone with weak arms, or tight spaces (though you aren't saving much size, if that's a concern drop to 12V)

The white tools are designed to be lower powered lighter duty.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I’m confused, can someone summarize this thread for me:blink: :shifty:


----------



## griz

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I’m confused, can someone summarize this thread for me:blink: :shifty:


Buy Makita, don't matter what color.:thumbsup::clap:


----------

